# Raining again in NJ what to do? Buy cigars!!!



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Another trip the the cigar store!!! First trip to Cigars International New 'Superstore' in Bethleham PA. One photo is of the inside of the store (sorry for the camera phone photo). The entire store is the humidor, and with the a/c system running on a humid day it looks like fog or smoke in the store.
Really nice seating area, open to all with large comfy chairs, chess table, and more seating all about the store, with free coffee and water. Prices were slightly better than the online catalog on most stuff., with a young but knowledgeable staff. They were running a promotion of buy 5, and get one free. Picked up a Man O War Ruination Belicoso for $8.13 and sat in the lounge. The cigar had burn issues, and I corrected it 3 different times. Tasted spicy and had a easy draw. My friend also bought one, and had no burn issues at all... Have to try one again. 
Also picked up a Fresh Rolled Perdomo from the wheel they broke up, for the ride home. Lit easy burned good, but I think they need some humi time to develop more taste.
Lastly I picked up a tin of A-F Ascots, and the singles shown in the photo.
All in all, a good day dont you think? :nod:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!

I'd love to visit that store!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome, Sounds like a good day


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

wow, with a store like that I can see why you guys do your shopping outside the internet too ..


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice way to spend a rainy day. sweet haul


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cool road trip.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks awesome, would love to visit CI.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You have to buy more!!!!


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like a plan... :smoke:


----------



## jerseysmoker (Mar 3, 2009)

nice pick up. How far of a drive was that for you? I live in north Jersey and thought about doing a day trip out there just to see it


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i cant see the attachments


----------



## Shriner4cigars (May 25, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Another trip the the cigar store!!! First trip to Cigars International New 'Superstore' in Bethleham PA. One photo is of the inside of the store (sorry for the camera phone photo). The entire store is the humidor, and with the a/c system running on a humid day it looks like fog or smoke in the store.
> Really nice seating area, open to all with large comfy chairs, chess table, and more seating all about the store, with free coffee and water. Prices were slightly better than the online catalog on most stuff., with a young but knowledgeable staff. They were running a promotion of buy 5, and get one free. Picked up a Man O War Ruination Belicoso for $8.13 and sat in the lounge. The cigar had burn issues, and I corrected it 3 different times. Tasted spicy and had a easy draw. My friend also bought one, and had no burn issues at all... Have to try one again.
> Also picked up a Fresh Rolled Perdomo from the wheel they broke up, for the ride home. Lit easy burned good, but I think they need some humi time to develop more taste.
> Lastly I picked up a tin of A-F Ascots, and the singles shown in the photo.
> All in all, a good day dont you think? :nod:


Buy, Buy, Buy:tea:


----------



## yoman90531 (Jun 4, 2009)

haha the title jumped because I live in nj and it poured last night! I was looking forward to a good smoke before I wrote a paper for school, but the rain ruined it =/

But this morning I did have a Sam Adams and a nice stogie =)


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Buddy,
Glad to hear you had such a nice day! :thumb:

Kind of a tuff act to follow tho huh? Whacha doing taday?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

jerseysmoker said:


> nice pick up. How far of a drive was that for you? I live in north Jersey and thought about doing a day trip out there just to see it


 It was about a 1 hour drive from Lambertville, with a leisurely stop for coffee. It is about 3~4 mins.off of Rt.22., with lots of parking.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Cool trip, gotta love the BTL and VSG's, nice haul


----------

